# Kommerzielle Seen/Teiche - wird der Angler nur abgezockt?



## Chief Brolly (29. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mache mal einen neuen, aktuellen Thread über kommerzielle Angelseen auf, zu denen viele von euch positive, als auch negative Erfahrungen haben oder aus finanziellen Gründen und den Seeordnungen gar nicht erst hinfahren. 

Meine ersten Erfahrungen mit einem kommerziellen Forellenangelteich begannen, als ich so 13-15 Jahre alt und schon Mitglied in einem Verein war. Zu unseren Sommer-Grillfesten mit der ganzen Familie in Alfeld/Leine brauchten wir ein Dutzend Forellen, wozu wir zur Forellenzucht- und Angelanlage nach Winzenburg fuhren. 
Angeln kostete da wohl nichts, ich fischte mit eigenem Gerät und kleinem Spinner. Die haben ganz einfache Angelruten ohne Ringe und Rollen, nur mit Schnur, Pose, Blei, Haken und Köder gegen Gebühr verliehen, das war Anfang der 80er Jahre. Der Fang wurde nach Gewicht bezahlt und dann ausgenommen. Da es Sommer war, kam in die Transportbox noch reichlich Eis rein. 

Heutzutage sind es oft die Angler, die an kommerziellen Anlagen ausgenommen werden! 
Vor einigen Jahren war ich mal an der Anlage Schnackensee bei Gunzenhausen, weil dort die "Fishing Masters Tour" Station machte. 

Ein Forellensee, ein Badegewässer und der Schnackensee selbst.... 
Eigentlich ein schönes Angelgewässer, bis man die Preise und die Seenordnung liest! 

Es gibt 30 Plätze am See, wovon die besten an den Landzungen schon Monate vorher reserviert und bezahlt wurden. Also nix is mit freier Platzwahl... 
2 Ruten sind erlaubt. Angeln auf Friedfische mit gefl. Schnur verboten. Die Verwendung einer Abhakmatte ist Pflicht, sie muß die Maße haben von 120x80cm. Was ist, wenn meine/unsere Abhakmatte kleiner ist? Dürfen wir dann dort gar nicht angeln oder müssen damit rechnen, das wir wegen Verstoßes gegen die Seenordnung eine fristlose Kündigung bekommen und vom Grundstück geworfen werden? Ebenso muß die Bügelllänge des Keschers mindestens 80cm betragen, was ist, wenn er etwas kürzer ist? 
Dann heißt es weiter: "Das wiegen und hältern eines gefangenen Fisches ist nur im Schwimmwiegesack mit mindestens 120cm Länge erlaubt... 
Drilling, Stahlvorfach, Blinkern und Wobbler sind verboten, aber das Angeln mit Gummifischen nicht? 
Eine weitere Pflicht! Ist das mitführen von Desinfektionsmitteln, für evtl. verletzte Fische, nicht wegen Corona! 

Pro Tag dürfen 2 Karpfen und ein Raubfisch (Hecht, Zander, Waller, Stör) bis zu je 3kg gefangen und mitgenommen werden. Jedes weitere mitgenommene kg muß mit 25€!  bezahlt werden. Alle anderen Fischarten unterliegen keiner Fangbegrenzung. 

Eine Tageskarte kostet von 6.00-21.00 15€. Die Nachtkarte ist nichtt einzeln erhältlich ist, geht von 21.00 - 6.00 und kostet zusammen mit der Tageskarte 35 €. 
Eine Begleitperson muß 5€ je Tag berappen. 
Eine 3-Tageskarte (12.00-12.00) kostet 70 €, jeder weitere Tag/Nacht 35€.
Die Wochenkarte schlägt mit 180€ zu Buche. 

Jeder Verstoß gegen die Seenordnung, die gesetzlichen Vorschriften oder Nichtbefolgen der Anweisungen der Kontrolleure bedeuten eine fristlose Kündigung ohne Angaben von Gründen. 
Sie kann mündlich sein. Der Erlaubnisschein wird sofort eingezogen, eine Schadensersatzforderung wegen einer ordentlichen oder außerordentlichen Kündigung, egal ob berechtigt oder nicht! sind ausgeschlossen. 

Ist schon der Hammer, das man sich zuerst in solche Unkosten stürzen muß, um dort angeln zu dürfen!  Ich würde mir jedenfalls keine 3.Abhakmatte kaufen oder oder einen 5.Kescher mit den geforderten Maßen!  Und noch mehr... Ich finde, hier wird der Angler voll abgezockt und unterschreibt, das er,  jederzeit,  ohne Angaben von Gründen bei einem vielleicht nur geringen Verstoß gegen die Seenordnung, Schadensersatzlos des Geländes verwiesen wird... 
Bekannte von mir haben gesagt, das man dort sogar mit automatischen Kameras gefilmt werden und die Kontrolleure die Kunden sogar mit Ferngläsern beobachten, so bald eine Rute krumm ist. 

So was geht für mich gar nicht und niemals werde ich Kunde am Schnackensee sein, der für seine großen Welse berühmt und bekannt ist, sein... 

Wie sieht die Situation an den euch bekannten gewerblichen Anlagen aus, einmal und nie wieder oder gerne oder wie bei mir: Niemals und auf keinen Fall, wegen.....?


----------



## glavoc (29. März 2020)

Puffgänger war ich noch nie und gedenke es auch niemals zu werden.. finde schon vieles an Besatzfischen/Besatzmaßnahmen mehr als bedenklich.. aber jeder und jede wie es ihr/ihm gefällt^^


----------



## Andal (29. März 2020)

Das kann man aber alles vorher in Erfahrung bringen und dann entscheiden, ob man dort aufschlägt, oder nicht. Im Puff waren die Getränke schon immer teurer, als beim Dorfwirt - auch das ist bekannt.

An einem erstklassigen Forellenfluss zahlt man ja auch etwas mehr und darf weniger, als an einem siffigen Löschteich.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das kann man aber alles vorher in Erfahrung bringen und dann entscheiden, ob man dort aufschlägt, oder nicht. Im Puff waren die Getränke schon immer teurer, als beim Dorfwirt - auch das ist bekannt.
> .


Ist das so? Ich frage für einen Freund....

Und ansonsten steht es doch klar da, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Du darfst auch nicht bei rot über die Ampel, egal ob dich wer sieht oder nicht. Im Zweifel kneif es dir oder hol die Material in der geforderten Größe. Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach. Das schöne ist ja, niemand wird gezwungen was zu kaufen


----------



## Waller Michel (29. März 2020)

Also ich geh sehr gerne an Forellenseen angeln und auch häufig, das obwohl ich in einem Verein bin mit vielen schönen Gewässern .
Das hier aufgeführte Beispiel ist schon recht krass!  Gibt aber durchaus mehrere kommerzielle Anlagen mit ähnlichen strengen Reglungen !
Die Preise empfinde ich hingegen eher als Mittel! 
Manche Gebote in diesem Beispiel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, andere wiederum schon 
Solche Reglungen kommen oft dadurch zustande, weil dort nicht selten gegen alle Gesetze und Sitten verstoßen wurde! 
Die sind am solchen Gewässern zB ohne oder mit Spielzeugkeschern angerückt ,sodass ein waidgerechtes Landen des Fisches überhaupt nicht möglich war !
In Bayern ist es ja wenigstens noch so ,das man wenigstens einen Fischereischein braucht! In anderen Bundesländern finden sich immer wieder Reglungen um dies zu umgehen!
Was die Kosten angeht ,hab ich jedenfalls noch keinen Betreiber mit dem Ferrari Vorfahren gesehen! 
Es gibt aber auch wirklich Forellenseen die preiswerter sind mit weniger dubiosen Reglungen 

LG Michael


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2020)

War für mich jahrelang die einzige Möglichkeit ohne Schein zu angeln. Wenn man so eine Anlage besucht sollte man sich an die Regeln halten, ob sinnvoll oder nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich frage für einen Freund....
> 
> Und ansonsten steht es doch klar da, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Du darfst auch nicht bei rot über die Ampel, egal ob dich wer sieht oder nicht. Im Zweifel kneif es dir oder hol die Material in der geforderten Größe. Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach. Das schöne ist ja, niemand wird gezwungen was zu kaufen


Und wenn ich beim nächsten mal bei grün stehen bleibe?


----------



## Andal (29. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich frage für einen Freund....


Sag deinem Freund, im Puff ist der Schaumwein scheissteuer. Dafür ist die Bedienung recht zutraulich!


----------



## Lajos1 (29. März 2020)

Hallo,

das ist der Grund, warum ich immer sage, dass man, wenn man gut angeln will, um eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft nicht herumkommt. Zumindest im süddeutschen Raum nicht.
Andal; Deine Puff-Vergleiche sind wieder köstlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mescalero (29. März 2020)

Zumal es hier (in Bayern jedenfalls) ohnehin kaum FoPuffs gibt. 
Wir haben während des Kurses zur Fischerprüfung eine Doku über kommerzielle Teiche in NRW gesehen, der Journalist ist selbst Angler, also einer „von uns“. Was da gezeigt wurde, nimmt einem jede Lust, so eine Anlage zu besuchen. Wobei sicher nicht jeder FoPu so skrupellos bewirtschaftet wird, das ist auch klar.


----------



## Andal (29. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zumal es hier (in Bayern jedenfalls) ohnehin kaum FoPuffs gibt.
> Wir haben während des Kurses zur Fischerprüfung eine Doku über kommerzielle Teiche in NRW gesehen, der Journalist ist selbst Angler, also einer „von uns“. Was da gezeigt wurde, nimmt einem jede Lust, so eine Anlage zu besuchen. Wobei sicher nicht jeder FoPu so skrupellos bewirtschaftet wird, das ist auch klar.


Und trotzdem sind Angelanlage aller Art für viele der "Himmel auf Erden" - da muss man einfach nachsichtig sein!


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. März 2020)

Ich denke mal, die Größen des von mir beschriebenen Zubehörs bezieht sich NUR auf das Angeln und versorgen von Welsen! 

Wenn man nicht auf diese Giganten angelt, sollte man auch sein "normales" Tackle einsetzen dürfen.... 

Für nur vielleicht 1x Angeln im Jahr dort im Schnackensee würde ich mir nicht extra solches Versorgungsgerät für Waller kaufen! 

Bei DEN Preisen sollte der Seebetreiber auch entsprechendes Leihzubehör
führen.... Wenn ich auf Karpfen, Zander, Aal und Barsch angle und dann beißt plötzlich ein Wels, ja ist das dann meine Schuld?!


----------



## Andal (29. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, die Größen des von mir beschriebenen Zubehörs bezieht sich NUR auf das Angeln und versorgen von Welsen!
> 
> Wenn man nicht auf diese Giganten angelt, sollte man auch sein "normales" Tackle einsetzen dürfen....
> 
> ...


Das meinst du aber jetzt nicht ernst?

Der Betreiber legt die Regeln so fest, wie er es für richtig hält und du entscheidest, ob du hingehst. Alles andere ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## Vanner (29. März 2020)

Na ja, für Wels wäre die vorgeschriebene Abhakmatte aber doch sehr klein.


----------



## Waller Michel (29. März 2020)

Am besten arunfen und Fragen! 
Da klärt sich die Situation am besten 

Könnte mir noch einen Sachverhalt vorstellen! Das der Betreiber sich die Möglichkeit offen gehalten hat damit, einem gewisses Klientel dadurch den Zutritt erschweren zu können, das ist aber reine Spekulation, nicht mehr! 

LG


----------



## Waller Michel (29. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Zumal es hier (in Bayern jedenfalls) ohnehin kaum FoPuffs gibt.
> Wir haben während des Kurses zur Fischerprüfung eine Doku über kommerzielle Teiche in NRW gesehen, der Journalist ist selbst Angler, also einer „von uns“. Was da gezeigt wurde, nimmt einem jede Lust, so eine Anlage zu besuchen. Wobei sicher nicht jeder FoPu so skrupellos bewirtschaftet wird, das ist auch klar.


Da gibt's wirklich richtig große Unterschiede! 
Habe alle Extreme schon erlebt! 

LG


----------



## Andal (29. März 2020)

Und wenn ein Betreiber für alle Angler rote Zipfelmützen vorschreibt, dann ist das vielleicht blöd, aber es bleibt sein Gewässer.


----------



## nostradamus (29. März 2020)

Hi,
ich bin kein Freund von solchen anlagen! 
Man muss allerdings auch ehrlich sein, dass die Bestimmungen und auch die Kontrollen daher kommen, dass die Kunden immer größere Fische erwarten und die se kosten halt! Der betreiber hat nun das Eigeninteresse, diese Fische zu schützen. So ein 2 m Stör ist echt teuer! 

gruß
nosta


----------



## rheinfischer70 (29. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mache mal einen neuen, aktuellen Thread über kommerzielle Angelseen auf, zu denen viele von euch positive, als auch negative Erfahrungen haben oder aus finanziellen Gründen und den Seeordnungen gar nicht erst hinfahren.
> 
> ...


Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. Der See ist als Großfischgewässer bekannt und genau dafür gehen Angler dorthin.
Wer hauptsächlich die gefangenen Fische essen will, geht eben woanders hin.
Dass der Betreiber seine Lebensgrundlage erhalten will und dafür strenge Regeln vorschreibt, kann ich gut verstehen. 

Ich persönlich mag diese Anlagen nicht. War einmal im April an einem Stör-,Wallerpuff. Top gefangen, aber als ich erfuhr, dass der kleine Teich nahezu an jedem Wochenende ausgebucht ist, ekelte mich das nur noch an.
Halt wie im Bordell....


----------



## feko (29. März 2020)

An meinem vereinsgewässern sind auch jeden tag Kollegen. 
Ekelhaft.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. März 2020)

feko schrieb:


> An meinem vereinsgewässern sind auch jeden tag Kollegen.
> Ekelhaft.


Bei uns nur wenn Forellen reingekloppt werden. Dann kommen die Rentner aus den Löchern und belagern die Tümpel bis die letzte Forelle gesprungen ist. Danach hast du wieder ein Kahr Ruhe


----------



## Danielsu83 (29. März 2020)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht? Der Schnackensee ist von seiner Anlage als Großfisch C&R See gedacht. 

Das ganze wird halt hinter der einen oder anderen Regel versteckt die Fleischmacher halt davon abfängt den begehrten Großfisch abzuknüppeln und in der Heimischen Kühltruhe versauern zu lassen, wem danach ist Speisefisch zu fangen ist da vielleicht einfach falsch aufgehoben. 

Auch die Abhakmatte und der Kescher sind halt typisches Karpfengerät.

Wer Lust hat etwas weiter zu fahren findet solche Anlagen in ganz Europa, häufig etwas teurer und weniger überlaufen....









						Angelurlaub in Frankreich, Karpfenangeln in Frankreich, Angelferien…
					

Karpfenangeln Frankreich - Wollen Sie Karpfenangeln in Frankreich? Finden Sie bei Fisherman Holidays 20 Französische Seen, alle über 10 Hektar. Alle Auskunft über Angeln in Frankreich, Angelreisen, Angelferien, Tackle, Köder und noch viel mehr. Buchen Sie Heute noch Ihre Angelreise nach Frankreich!




					www.fishermanholidays.com
				




Mfg

Daniel


----------



## thanatos (30. März 2020)

möchte mal einen kleinen Unterschied zwischen den Anlagen machen 
der übel bezeichnete Forellenpuff ist eine Verkaufsanlage für garantiert frischen Fisch
und das mit Spaßfaktor .
Anders sieht es mit den Seen aus z.B. Put and Take - man bezahlt und soll nach Möglichkeit
nix fangen . Beide betreiben ein Ziel - Gewinn machen ,die einen aus dem Verkauf möglichst
vieler Fische ,die anderen aus dem Verkauf von Angelkarten .


----------



## Ruttentretzer (30. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Betreiber für alle Angler rote Zipfelmützen vorschreibt, dann ist das vielleicht blöd, aber es bleibt sein Gewässer.


AN Gartenteichen schon gesehen!


----------



## Waller Michel (30. März 2020)

Man weiß was dort läuft und was nicht! 
Genau wie @thanatos geschrieben hat gibt es dort große Unterschiede! 
Wenn ich ein schönes Wochenende mit Beluga Angeln erleben möchte oder auch mal einen Räucherofen voll Forellen unter die Leute bringen möchte, bin ich dort gut aufgehoben! 
Ich schädige mit der Entnahme weder ein öffentliches Gewässer noch dünne ich das Gewässer in meinem Verein aus !
Ich persönlich mag unheimlich genau diese Forellenseen wo C&R üblich ist und richtig große Belugas und Waller drin sind ! 
Am liebsten noch, wo ich direkt einen Bungalow oder ähnliches mit mieten kann! 
Ab guten Forellenseen steht man auch absolut nicht mehr dicht an dicht! 
Die Angelplätze sind großzügig abgesteckt! 

Und wirklich!  Gezwungen dort hinzufahren wird doch niemand oder? 

LG


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Und wirklich!  Gezwungen dort hinzufahren wird doch niemand oder?


Aber man steht als der Überangler da, wenn man hier sagt, man würde nur an topschwierigen Naturgewässer auf 100% reine Wildfische angeln. Der Vereinsweiher ist ja auch nichts anderes, als eine Anlage zum Fischen. Nur vielleicht etwas preiswerter und sparsamer besetzt.

Nur der Schnackensee ist eben kein "Abschöpfgewässer für die nächste Grillpartie - das muss man halt mit einberechnen.


----------



## Waller Michel (30. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber man steht als der Überangler da, wenn man hier sagt, man würde nur an topschwierigen Naturgewässer auf 100% reine Wildfische angeln. Der Vereinsweiher ist ja auch nichts anderes, als eine Anlage zum Fischen. Nur vielleicht etwas preiswerter und sparsamer besetzt.
> 
> Nur der Schnackensee ist eben kein "Abschöpfgewässer für die nächste Grillpartie - das muss man halt mit einberechnen.


Den Schnackensee selbst, muss ich zugeben, kenne ich noch nicht einmal !
Hast mit den Vereinsgewässern vom Prinzip her aber Recht !
Wobei es ,zum Glück auch bei uns im Klub Braunschweiger Fischer mittlerweile Bemühungen gibt wenigstens einzelne Gewässer naturnah zu besetzen! 
Refo besatz wird dann nur noch in wenigen Gewässern getätigt wo die Angler die es mögen sich austoben dürfen! 
Andere Gelder werden und sollen dann auch mit Schleien Karauschen usw besetzt werden! An manchen Gewässern wurde es schon realisiert! 
Anhand des Fangbuchs ,wird dann beim Besatz das natürlich Gleichgewicht wieder ausgeglichen! 

Die Idee und Tat hat absolut meine persönliche Zustimmung 

LG


----------



## nostradamus (30. März 2020)

Hi Michael,
interessant was ihr dort macht! Allerdings muss man erstmal klären was ein "naturnaher" Besatz ist! Karpfen hätten dort eigentlich auch nichts zu suchen. Des Weiteren kommt der Besatz sehr stark auf das Gewässer (kraut oder kein Kraut...) an.

Thema
Ich bin der meinung, dass beide arten von anlagen eine berechtigung haben! Nicht jeder muss sowas mögen, aber respektieren sollte man diese bzw. die Angler die dort fischen! 
Ich wollte vor jahren endlich mal einen Stör fangen und bin daher in die nähe von Korbach gefangen und konnte dort den Traum erfüllen. War ok, aber immer brauche ich sowas nicht!


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Mir persönlich reicht vom Schnackensee das, was ich von ihm höre und lese. Ganz abgesehen von der Entfernung. Für den Aufwand fahre ich dann lieber woanders hin, wenn man wieder fahren kann und darf. Diese Versammlung von Badesee, Campingplatz und Angelgewässer ist mir einfach zu tumultös.

Wobei ich selber Anlagen, besser gesagt gezielt besetzte Seen befischt habe, von denen ich begeistert war. Landschaftlich schön, vom Gewässer her schön und teilweise wurde man von den sichtbar vorhandenen Fischen alles andere, als überrannt. Aber das waren auch keine Gewässer im trockensten Flecken Bayerns, wo wirklich jeder danach trachtet, seinen Freizeitaktivitäten nachkommen zu dürfen.

Aber diese Seen im Salzburger Land und der Steiermark kosten auch entsprechend und sie haben ihre ganz eigenen Bestimmungen. Leistungen erhält man eben nicht umssonst.


----------



## Waller Michel (30. März 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> interessant was ihr dort macht! Allerdings muss man erstmal klären was ein "naturnaher" Besatz ist! Karpfen hätten dort eigentlich auch nichts zu suchen. Des Weiteren kommt der Besatz sehr stark auf das Gewässer (kraut oder kein Kraut...) an.
> 
> Thema
> ...


Absolut !
Auch Zander und Aal gehören in solche Seen nicht rein! 
Das ist mittlerweile ein Trend in mehreren Vereinen die halt auch die Möglichkeiten dafür haben bezüglich Anzahl der Gewässer! 
Ich war in meinem alten Verein jahrelang Gewässerwart später Obergewäsderwart ( peinlicher Titel   )
Dort wurde so besetzt um hauptsächlich viele Angler zufrieden zu stellen! 
Davon kommt man zum Glück langsam wieder ab !
Muss natürlich trotzdem Gewässer geben, wo der Durchschnittsangler ,der Kapfenangler ,Refo Angler und Zander Spinnfischer zufrieden gestellt wird !
Sonst fallen die Beiträge irgendwann weg !
Ein naturnah besetztes Gewässer, ist auch nicht zu dicht besetzt und macht das Fangen, wie @Andal  schon geschrieben hat, bedeutend schwerer !
Trotzdem eine gute Grundidee finde ich 

LG


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

Droppelzwost


----------



## jkc (30. März 2020)

Moin, ich finde die Preise sind teils schon ordentlich abgefahren, selbst an den "normalen" Put and Take Forellenseen wird zunehmend ja deutlich über 25€ kassiert. Man darf sowas ja fast nicht schreiben, aber für das was mich da ein Angeltag kostet bekomme ich hier in NRW teils Jahreskarten an richtig großen Gewässern - zum Glück.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> interessant was ihr dort macht! Allerdings muss man erstmal klären was ein "naturnaher" Besatz ist! Karpfen hätten dort eigentlich auch nichts zu suchen. Des Weiteren kommt der Besatz sehr stark auf das Gewässer (kraut oder kein Kraut...) an.
> 
> Thema
> ...


Muss ein wichtiger Traum gewesen sein wenn du dafür nach Korbach fährst ;D


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Ich hatte schon das eher zweifelhafte Vergnügen, wirklich unberührte und fischwirtschaftlich unbeleckte Gewässer zu befischen. Aus anglerischer Sicht war das eher enttäuschend. Nirgends kam man vor lauter unberührter Natur halbwegs passabel ans Wasser. Die Stückzahlen und auch die Artenvielfalt ließ schwer zu wünschen übrig. Da sind die allgemeinen Vorstellungen meilenweit von der Realität entfernt!

Viele Angler sind mittlerweile so wohlstandsverwahrlost, dass ihnen das gar nicht mehr bewußt wird, wie gut wir es eigentlich hierzulande haben.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. März 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, ich finde die Preise sind teils schon ordentlich abgefahren, selbst an den "normalen" Put and Take Forellenseen wird zunehmend ja deutlich über 25€ kassiert. Man darf sowas ja fast nicht schreiben, aber für das was mich da ein Angeltag kostet bekomme ich hier in NRW teils Jahreskarten an richtig großen Gewässern - zum Glück.



Hallo, 

in Österreich zahlt man, an einem guten Salmonidengewässer (Fluss), durchaus um die 100 Euro. Geht ungefähr bei 50 Euro an und hört so bei 150 Euro auf.
Alles für einen Tag wohlgemerkt .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nostradamus (30. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Muss ein wichtiger Traum gewesen sein wenn du dafür nach Korbach fährst ;D



So weit ist es doch von mir nicht. Fahre 40 min....


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Österreich zahlt man, an einem guten Salmonidengewässer (Fluss), durchaus um die 100 Euro. Geht ungefähr bei 50 Euro an und hört so bei 150 Euro auf.
> Alles für einen Tag wohlgemerkt .
> ...


Wenn man da die Länder Deutschland und Österreich direkt vergleicht, schneiden wir in der "Heimat" noch vergleichsweise sehr günstig ab.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> So weit ist es doch von mir nicht. Fahre 40 min....


Nein, aber es ist Korbach


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, aber es ist Korbach


Stell dir vor, es wäre Offenbach ... dann wirds erträglicher.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, es wäre ....... dann wirds erträglicher.




Krombach!


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, es wäre Offenbach ... dann wirds erträglicher.


Diesem Argument habe ich äußerst wenig entgegen zu setzen. Obwohl... nur weil Tschernobyl weit weg ist wohnt man auch nicht lieber bei Würgassen 


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Krombach!


Der Ort wo die Brauerei steht heisst Kreuztal, ich fühlte mich verschaukelt


----------



## Andal (30. März 2020)

Jetzt aber genug der Häme. Der Hesse ist schon genug gebeutelt. Von Deutschland umzingelt und kein Zugang zum Meer!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. März 2020)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man erstmal klären was ein "naturnaher" Besatz ist! Karpfen hätten dort eigentlich auch nichts zu suchen. Des Weiteren kommt der Besatz sehr stark auf das Gewässer (kraut oder kein Kraut...) an.


Naturnah bedeutet das nur das besetzt wird, was nach dem jeweiligen Gewässertyp vorkommt oder vorkam. Desweiteren sollte z.B. Besatz mit fangfähigen Größen nur dort erfolgen wo ein Bestand völlig erloschen ist, und auch nur solange bis genug Elterntiere vorhanden sind um die jeweilige Art selbst zu erhalten.

Zum Schnackensee oder ähnlichen Gewässern: ich glaube nicht das die rigorosen Bestimmungen dazu dienen den Anglern Entnahmen zu erschweren. Dem Betreiber kann es doch nur recht sein wenn der Deppen findet, die ein paar Hundert Euro fürs Mitnehmen eines zentnerschweren Wallers bezahlen. Mit der Kohle kann er einige Fische kaufen, die nur wenig kleiner sind als der entnommene. Die Publicity in der Anglerboulevardpresse hat er so oder so...

Mmn sind die Bestimmungen eher so eine Art Mindestschutz gegen die Petraindianer, nach dem Motto die Fische werden immerhin gut behandelt bis zum releasen. Ich bin mir sicher, das ein Gewässer wie der Schnackensee unter besonderer Aufmerksamkeit der Petras steht, und zwar nicht von denen die Spenden sammeln, sondern von denen, die sich mit Teleobjektiv und co. auf dem Kriegspfad befinden.


----------



## feko (30. März 2020)

Du glaubst also wenn der wels vor dem releasen mit wunddesinfektion behandelt wird ist der mann mit dem Teleobjektiv zufrieden ?


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. März 2020)

Was mir auffällt, ist, das in den Fisch-Hitparaden vom Blinker und Fisch & Fang keine Waller-Fangberichte aus dem Schnackensee mehr auftauchen, das war früher noch ganz anders (etwa in den 80er Jahren). 

Ist dieser See mittlerweile deswegen geächtet? 
Im Belegungsplan sieht man, das nur bestimmte Angelstellen so begehrt sind, das man sie viele Monate vorher bezahlt und reserviert! 
Wahrscheinlich sind es immer nur dieselben,  die da hinfahren, weil sie vielleicht nichts anderes wollen! 

Sonst gibt's doch in der Gegend viele andere Top-Gewässer: Altmühlsee, die Altmühl selbst, Igelsbachersee, kleiner und großer Brombachsee und viele weitere kleinere Seen.  Bis auf Stör alles in derselben kapitalen Größe und Art drin wie im Schnackensee! 

Zudem darf ich Spinnfischen und preisgünstigere Unterkünfte und Campingplätze gibt es an jedem Gewässer... 

Ehrlich gesagt, lieber kaufe ich Fisch, als im Sch...see zu angeln! 

Ich seh ja ein, das die Angler, die da IMMER hinfahren, den Lohn der Mitarbeiter und den Unterhalt der Anlage zahlen, weil das eben notwendig ist. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie hoch diese Kosten für ein Jahr sind, aber die werden eben mit den Fischereierlaubnisscheinen wieder reingeholt....und ein Gewinn muß natürlich auch mit drin sein!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (30. März 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Du glaubst also wenn der wels vor dem releasen mit wunddesinfektion behandelt wird ist der mann mit dem Teleobjektiv zufrieden ?


Glauben tu` ich gar nix .
Aber im Falle eines Falles kann man sich mit den  Bestimmungen (Abhakmatte etc.) als Betreiber besser darstellen als man ist. Der Angler wird bei aussagefähigen Beweisen (Fotos) so oder so gehängt.


----------



## Danielsu83 (30. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein, aber es ist Korbach



An Korbach habe ich ganz Schmerzhafte Erinnerungen ... an einen Arzt der den gebrochenen Zeh mit dem ausgrenkten verwechselt hat....


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> An Korbach habe ich ganz Schmerzhafte Erinnerungen ... an einen Arzt der den gebrochenen Zeh mit dem ausgrenkten verwechselt hat....


Er konnte nix dafür, er kam ja aus Korbach. Das musst du verstehen. Das Nummernschild steht für "Kongo Brazil" aber tatsächlich: seriöses Autsch.


----------



## nostradamus (30. März 2020)

kb ist wirklich immer so eine Sache für sich


----------



## Ruttentretzer (30. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt, ist, das in den Fisch-Hitparaden vom Blinker und Fisch & Fang keine Waller-Fangberichte aus dem Schnackensee mehr auftauchen, das war früher noch ganz anders (etwa in den 80er Jahren).


Der Waller aus dem Schn.see hat jeden Monat die Hitparade angeführt. Immer 1-2cm länger. Denen ist irgendwann aufgefallen , daß es immer der selbe Fisch ist.
Die Bilder waren auch nicht mehr schön. Maul ausgefranzt usw. , das war sehr umstritten.
Mit meinem Bruder sind wir damal s nur vorbeigefahren, an die Altmühl in Gunzenhausen.


----------



## Naish82 (30. März 2020)

Da bin ich vor ca 25 Jahren tatsächlich mal auf Klassenfahrt gewesen...


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. März 2020)

Ich hab das mal überflogen, und auch meine eigenen Ehrfahrungen gemacht. Wenn Angelsee, denn wo ich nach gefangenen Fisch bezahlen darf. Und Nicht pro Rute.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. März 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Der Waller aus dem Schn.see hat jeden Monat die Hitparade angeführt. Immer 1-2cm länger. Denen ist irgendwann aufgefallen , daß es immer der selbe Fisch ist.
> Die Bilder waren auch nicht mehr schön. Maul ausgefranzt usw. , das war sehr umstritten.
> Mit meinem Bruder sind wir damal s nur vorbeigefahren, an die Altmühl in Gunzenhausen.


Bei FuF steht explizit keine Fische aus kommerziellen Anlagen, ich finde das ok sonst kann man sich den Sieg mehr oder minder erkaufen (ja, geht auch so, ich weiss, dennoch)


----------



## fishhawk (31. März 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sonst gibt's doch in der Gegend viele andere Top-Gewässer:



Da hast du recht.

Hab mir mal den Plan vom Schnackensee auf Maps angeschaut.

Auf 100m Ufer 10 Angelstellen.

Also ähnlich Betrieb wie an manchen Uferstreifen im Fränkischen Seenland, die zum Angeln freigegeben sind.
Allerdings ist da bei schönem Wetter auch noch richtig Betrieb mit Ausflüglern, Seglern, Surfern etc. .

Wäre für mich jetzt beides nichts.  Ich will beim Angeln in erster Linie meine Ruhe haben.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind es immer nur dieselben, die da hinfahren,



Denen scheint es dann aber zu gefallen und abgezockt scheinen die sich auch nicht zu fühlen.

Ich finde es gut, dass solche Anlagen ne gewisse Anzahl an Anglern absorbieren.

Das nimmt dann etwas Druck von anderen Gewässern.


----------



## magi (31. März 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei uns nur wenn Forellen reingekloppt werden. Dann kommen die Rentner aus den Löchern und belagern die Tümpel bis die letzte Forelle gesprungen ist. Danach hast du wieder ein Kahr Ruhe



Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn man fair bleibt staunt man doch eher, wie viele Vereinsgewässer zumindest partiell zu Forellen-Etablissements gemacht werden und trotzdem werden 100% kommerziell geführte Anlagen oft verteufelt. Neben zurecht angesprochenen Missständen gibt es auch durchaus vernünftig geführte Anlagen. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er da hin geht. Kenne aus meiner beruflichen Zeit im Sauerland etliche Diemelabschnitte, wo fangfähige Forellen besetzt werden MÜSSEN, um den Anglern noch "was zu bieten", nachdem Kormoran, Klimawandel etc. dort kaum noch sich selbst reproduzierende Bestände in ausreichendem Umfang hinterlassen haben.  Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das auch im Süden der Republik mittlerweile gelebte Praxis ist. Das sind dann nichts anderes als fließende Forellenpuffs in meinem Augen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. März 2020)

Ich finde es wieder einmal sehr schade, dass einige Angler wieder ihre eigene "erhabene" Meinung über die anderer Angler stellen und man sich so gegenseitig selbst als Feindbild schafft.
Viele sind es dabei nicht einmal mächtig, auch einen Schritt weiter zu denken und die Vorteile solcher Anlagen zu verstehen.
Man muss in diesem Zuge nicht alles für sich gut finden. Man sollte es aber ohne Vorwurf hinnehmen, wenn es anderen gefällt. Schließlich sind wir alle Angler und haben schon mehr als genug Feindbilder.

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen, ob Angler abgezogen werden: Grundsätzlich nicht. Auf jeden Fall nicht in den vom Thread-Ersteller angesprochenen Punkten.
Angler würden dann abgezogen werden, wenn man teuer Geld für die Karte zahlt aber nicht der versprochen mögliche Fisch im Teich schwimmt. Da gab es ja vor allem früher viele kuriose Geschichten von vor gefütterten Fischen.

Der im Thread genannte See hat einige sehr ausführliche Regeln, die dazu dienen, diese Art der Angelei überhaupt zu ermöglichen. Deutschland ist eines der ganz wenigen Ländern auf diesem Planeten, bei dem das (geplante) zurücksetzen eines Fische verboten ist. Die Realität zeigt uns aber, dass ein Zurücksetzen mancher Fische unumgänglich und auch gewollt ist. Schließlich möchten viele Menschen auch die Möglichkeit haben um große Fische zu fangen. Und diese großen Fische gilt es zu schützen. Nur Not auch mit sehr skurrilen Regeln, wie der Aufforderung das jeder weitere Kilo 25€ kostet. Das will und soll auch keiner bezahlen, dafür muss man aber auch mit dem Fisch schonend umgehen. So ein großer Stör, Waller oder anderer Fisch kostet auch nicht selten Mal mehr als das eigene Auto. Wen wundert es da, wenn der Betreiber diese Fische schützen möchte?

Das dürfte eigentlich einleuchten, oder?

Warum ich übrigens den Forellen-/Whatever-Puff gut finde?
Darüber könnte man jetzt einen ganzen Roman füllen. Aber einer der wohl wichtigsten Aspekte ist die Tatsache, dass wir damit unsere natürliche(re)n Gewässer entlasten können. Würden alle, die auch in den FoPu gehen, auch am Vereinsgewässer angeln und stattdessen dort alles entnehmen, dann würden unsere Bestände noch bitterer aussehen. Und als Resultat darauf gibt es noch mehr Neid und Missgunst, als es bisher in Deutschland der Fall ist. Und wie man auch in jedem Angelforum und auch diesen Thread sieht, ist die Missgunst untereinander nicht gerade gering. Ein Verhalten, welches ich bei den Niederländern nie erlebe. Demnach bin ich ganz froh darüber, wenn diese Gewässer unsere anderen Gewässer entlasten 



Mescalero schrieb:


> Wir haben während des Kurses zur Fischerprüfung eine Doku über kommerzielle Teiche in NRW gesehen, der Journalist ist selbst Angler, also einer „von uns“. Was da gezeigt wurde, nimmt einem jede Lust, so eine Anlage zu besuchen. Wobei sicher nicht jeder FoPu so skrupellos bewirtschaftet wird, das ist auch klar.


Die Doku war eine der schlimmsten für uns Angler. Ja, auch für dich, wenn du dein Hobby liebst und nicht auf noch mehr Einschränkungen stehst. Der Vogel aus der Dokumentation war nicht "einer von uns", sondern jemand, der eine skandalöse Dokumentation über einen Teil unseres Hobbys geschaffen hat, die uns Angler bewusst hat "scheiße aussehen" lassen. Wenn so etwas auch noch bei eurer Fischerprüfung gezeigt wird, um eure Meinung damit zu festigen, dann ist die Propaganda voll aufgegangen und du gelungen darauf reingefallen. Da darfst du auch gleich bei einem PETA Plakat applaudieren - kommt dasselbe bei raus. Noch mehr Beschneidungen für unser kaum noch freies Hobby.


----------



## fishhawk (31. März 2020)

Hallo,



magi schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das auch im Süden der Republik mittlerweile gelebte Praxis ist.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Seit dem Einfall der schwarzen Geschwader ist das auch an vielen bayerischen Gewässern so.  Einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr an der Vereinsstrecke auf Forellen geangelt habe.  Gibt jedesmal nen ziemlichen Auflauf, wenn die wieder zum Fang frei sind.



magi schrieb:


> gibt es auch durchaus vernünftig geführte Anlagen



Ich hab mir mal die Website von Jakubs Vagners "Jezero Katlov" angeschaut.  25 Hektar mit 17 gepflegten Angelplätzen, da geht es an manchem Vereinsgewässer wahrscheinlich deutlich beengter zu.

Schnackensee hat glaub ich so 7ha bei 30 Plätzen.

Ich glaube aber im Süden haben die Angler allgemein weniger beangelbare Fläche/Kopf  als z.B. im Norden und Osten.
Da fällt das dann gar nicht so auf.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Der Vogel aus der Dokumentation war nicht "einer von uns"





Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wenn so etwas auch noch bei eurer Fischerprüfung gezeigt wird,



Völlig richtig.


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2020)

@Dennis Knoll
Implizierst du, dass der Bericht getürkt ist und die Szenen gestellt sind ?
Das jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, belegen lässt es sich natürlich auch nicht. 

Wenn man also annimmt, dass das Gezeigte „echt“ ist und tatsächlich so stattfindet, falle ich sehr gern auf die - wie du es verschwörungstheoretisch korrekt nennst - Propaganda rein. Was die Leute in dem Film abziehen, ist einfach nur widerlich und perfide. 
Und in dem Fall ist es mir auch herzlich schnuppe, wer letztlich der Initiator der Publikation war, ein ganz normaler Angler und Journalist oder Peta oder der Weihnachtsmann.

Ich verurteile weder Betreiber kommerzieller Anlagen noch die Leute, die dort gern zum Fischen gehen, es soll jeder nach seiner Façon seine Brötchen verdienen oder seinem Freizeitvergnügen nachgehen dürfen. Wenn darunter aber andere zu leiden haben oder Tiere systematisch unnötigen Quälereien ausgesetzt werden, schwillt mir geringfügig der Kamm.


----------



## Laichzeit (31. März 2020)

magi schrieb:


> Kenne aus meiner beruflichen Zeit im Sauerland etliche Diemelabschnitte, wo fangfähige Forellen besetzt werden MÜSSEN, um den Anglern noch "was zu bieten", nachdem Kormoran, Klimawandel etc. dort kaum noch sich selbst reproduzierende Bestände in ausreichendem Umfang hinterlassen haben.  Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das auch im Süden der Republik mittlerweile gelebte Praxis ist. Das sind dann nichts anderes als fließende Forellenpuffs in meinem Augen.



Die Leute werden immer bewusster und kritischer über die Verwendung unserer Ressourcen und Nahrungsmitteln, wahrscheinlich nach der aktuellen Krise umso mehr. Damit dürfte die längste Zeit in der man den Kormoran mit Maßspeisefischen aus der Fischzucht füttern konnte, eindeutig vorbei sein. Diese gelebte Praxis hat in meinen Augen keine Zukunft und vor dem Hintergrund verliere ich lieber kein schlechtes Wort über kommerzielle Anlagen. Die Verein gegen Kommerz Puffdebatte ist ein Luxusproblem am seidenen Faden.


----------



## Andal (31. März 2020)

Wir leben halt in dem glücklichen Umstand, dass wir es uns aussuchen können, wo wir zu verweilen gedenken und keiner muss irgendwo fischen, wo es ihm gar nicht passt. Es gibt im Alpenraum traumhaft schöne Flussstrecken, wo man über's Jahr maximal auf ein gutes halbes Dutzend Mitinhaber einer Lizenz stoßen wird. Dafür wird eben genommen (und gerne gegeben!), wofür man anderswo einen See für 10 Jahre pachten könnte. gleichzeitig gibt es ehemalige Schwimmbecken, wo sich die Angler im Schulterschluss treffen. Sicher beides Extreme, aber alle dort anzutreffenden Fischer sind glücklich und zufrieden. Wir müssen nicht werten! Die einen stehen halt jahrelang auf extrem langen Wartelisten und die andere schon  um halb sechs vor dem Gartentürl...!


----------



## fishhawk (31. März 2020)

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> Implizierst du, dass der Bericht getürkt ist und die Szenen gestellt sind ?



Da waren sicherlich einige Szenen drin, die keiner hier gutheißen würde.

Das war m.E. aber kein Aktion gegen eine einzelne Gruppen von Teichanglern oder ein gegen eine einzelne Anlage , sondern ein Rundumschlag gegen alle Angler, die Freude an ihrem Hobby haben.

In dem Beitrag wurden aus meiner Sicht  ganz bewusst Einzelfälle groß aufgebauscht und ein falscher Eindruck über die Mehrheit der Angler erweckt. Nicht nur was die Besucher von Angelseen angeht.

Wenn er dann noch behauptet, er sei der "good guy", weil er ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb angeln würde, und alle die Freude am Angeln haben verurteilt, dann aber selber mit der Fliegenrute in der Ostsee steht, geht bei mir der letzte Funken Glaubwürdigkeit verloren.

Auch dass die Aussagen von Arlinghaus stark gekürzt wurden, dann aber Frau Braithwaite die ca. fünffache Zeit eingeräumt wurde, ihre wesentlich ältere Studie zu verteidigen, lässt doch tief blicken.

Aber das wird jetzt OT. 

Von dem besagten Angelsee aus ist ja nur ein Steinwurf bis zur Grenze. 

Kann gut nachvollziehen, dass Dennis lieber dort angelt. Und wahrscheinlich nicht nur, weil die Niederländer weniger Fischneid haben sollen.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wir leben halt in dem glücklichen Umstand, dass wir es uns aussuchen können, wo wir zu verweilen gedenken und keiner muss irgendwo fischen, wo es ihm gar nicht passt. Es gibt im Alpenraum traumhaft schöne Flussstrecken, wo man über's Jahr maximal auf ein gutes halbes Dutzend Mitinhaber einer Lizenz stoßen wird. Dafür wird eben genommen (und gerne gegeben!), wofür man anderswo einen See für 10 Jahre pachten könnte. gleichzeitig gibt es ehemalige Schwimmbecken, wo sich die Angler im Schulterschluss treffen. Sicher beides Extreme, aber alle dort anzutreffenden Fischer sind glücklich und zufrieden. Wir müssen nicht werten! Die einen stehen halt jahrelang auf extrem langen Wartelisten und die andere schon  um halb sechs vor dem Gartentürl...!



Hallo Andal,

ein österreichischer Bekannter von mir war richtig happy, dass er nach sechjsähriger Wartezeit in einen Verein aufgenommen wurde, welcher ein schönes 7 Kilometer Stück eines Salmonidenflusses bewirtschaftet. Jahresbeitrag 1400 Euro, Angeln nur von April bis Oktober. Pro Monat nur 5 Besuche, keine Übertragungen nicht genutzter Besuche in andere Monate möglich. Er ist ein Normalverdiener. Wie Du schon erwähntest, wir haben es da etwas besser als die Österreicher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (31. März 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Andal,
> 
> ein österreichischer Bekannter von mir war richtig happy, dass er nach sechjsähriger Wartezeit in einen Verein aufgenommen wurde, welcher ein schönes 7 Kilometer Stück eines Salmonidenflusses bewirtschaftet. Jahresbeitrag 1400 Euro, Angeln nur von April bis Oktober. Pro Monat nur 5 Besuche, keine Übertragungen nicht genutzter Besuche in andere Monate möglich. Er ist ein Normalverdiener. Wie Du schon erwähntest, wir haben es da etwas besser als die Österreicher.
> 
> ...


Und ist in Sachen teuer noch nicht mal das Ende der Fahnenstange.

Ich habe das große Glück, dass ich einmal pro Jahr in einem tiroler Alpental den Bach ganz alleine befischen darf. Völlig frei und wie ich will. Einzige Bedingung, ich muss für den Eigentümer und mich ein Nachtessen zusammenfangen. Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein elitärer Mensch, aber das Gefühl ist dann schon kein schlechtes!


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das war m.E. aber kein Aktion gegen eine einzelne Gruppen von Teichanglern oder ein gegen eine einzelne Anlage , sondern ein Rundumschlag gegen alle Angler, die Freude an ihrem Hobby haben.


Siehste, so gut scheint die Propaganda doch nicht gewirkt zu haben, ich habe die Quintessenz des Filmes nämlich ganz anders wahrgenommen.

Nach meinem Empfinden ging es sehr wohl um eine ganz spezielle Klientel und die Teichbetreiber, die genau diese Klientel bedient und daraus ein Geschäftsmodell gemacht hat. Von Streetfischern, Fliegen- oder Karpfenleuten oder den vielen Durchschnittsanglern oder Angeltouristen war nie die Rede. Die Trophäenangler waren gemeint und auch (kurz) die Mastforellenfischer.

Produziert war der Beitrag vom NDR, glaube ich, mal sehen ob ich ihn in irgendeiner Mediathek finde, ich gucke mir das (möglichst unvoreingenommen) nochmal an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Trophäenangler




Ein ganz blöder Begriff der Medien!

Trophäen sind zB Fischköpfe an der Wand von Fischen, die man nur zu diesem Zweck gefangen hat.

Ein Foto eines noch lebenden Fisches ist in meinen Augen keine Trophäe sondern ein Andenken an einen schönen Moment des Lebens.
Sowas wird heutzutage aus allen Lebensbereichen minütlich im Netz auf allen Plattformen gepostet.


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2020)

Das kann man sicher definieren und auslegen wie man möchte. Ein Foto kann schon auch eine Trophäe sein. 

Ich verurteile das ja auch nicht per se, aber sind x-mal gefangenen und anschließend wieder „frei“gelassene Störe wirklich notwendig und durch „soll doch jeder machen was ihm Spaß bringt“ zu rechtfertigen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Es ging mir nur um den Begriff Trophäenangeln.
Der wird nämlich auch für Angler an naturnahen/natürlichen Gewässern verwendet wo er absolut keine Berechtigung hat.

Solche Angelteiche brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Im Bezug aus's Angeln wäre die Jagdtrophäe der adäquate Begriff.

Jagd·tro·phäe  

_Substantiv, feminin_ [die]

Geweih, Fell, Gamsbart o. Ä. als Zeichen erfolgreicher Jagd Trophäe (2)
"an den Wänden hingen zahlreiche Jagdtrophäen"

Deshalb passt dieses anglerfeindliche Medienschlagwort nicht für Fotos, da das Individuum noch lebt und nicht endgültig "besiegt" wurde.
Aus meiner Sicht nur gepierct und dann meistens ansonsten unbeschadet zurückgesetzt wude.


----------



## fishhawk (31. März 2020)

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> mal sehen ob ich ihn in irgendeiner Mediathek finde,



Könnte schwierig werden, zumindest habe gehört, dass der wegen Verletzung von Persönlichkeitsrechten nicht mehr ausgestrahlt werden darf.

Und auch wenn es die Aufnahmen vom Dorschkutter oder dem Vereinsteich usw. nicht gegeben hätte, dürften wahrscheinlich viele Laien nicht zwischen Anglern am kommerziellen Teich oder in "freier Wildbahn" unterscheiden können.

Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt, dass der allergrößte Teil der Angler in DE sich nicht so verhält, wie im Video gezeigt.  Selbst am Forellensee nicht. Da hat man m.M. schon ganz gezielt nach solchen Szenen gesucht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war ein tendenziös anglerfeindlicher Film der nur den Zweck hatte uns zu diskreditieren!


----------



## Tikey0815 (31. März 2020)

Also diese kommerziellen Teichanlagen wo ausschließlich Catch and Relase auf Riesen Monster geangelt werden darf sind mir persönlich ein Dorn im Auge...nicht gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. März 2020)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Also diese kommerziellen Teichanlagen wo ausschließlich Catch and Relase auf Riesen Monster geangelt werden darf sind mir persönlich ein Dorn im Auge...nicht gut.




Jupp.
Geht mir auch so aber der Film war nicht für Angler, die das unterscheiden können, sondern für die Allgemeinheit um Angler in Verruf zu bringen.


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugt, dass der allergrößte Teil der Angler in DE sich nicht so verhält, wie im Video gezeigt.  Selbst am Forellensee nicht.



Das denke ich allerdings auch und bin auch froh darüber. Wahrscheinlich ist es wie so oft, ein kleiner Anteil Vollpfosten bringt die breite Masse, die sich vernünftig verhält, in Verruf.

Natürlich schwingt in Dokus, die irgendwelche Missstände anprangern, immer auch ein gerüttelt Maß an Polemik mit, Dinge werden überspitzt dargestellt oder nicht ins Bild passende Aspekte werden ausgelassen usw., das liegt beinahe in der Natur der Sache.
Es wäre aber falsch, hier den „Hofnarrn“ zu verteufeln auch wenn man selbstverständlich seine Arbeit kritisch sehen darf. Letztlich zeigt er aber nur, wo die Kacke am Dampfen ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. März 2020)

Naja bei einem fliessgewässer haben die Fische


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein ganz blöder Begriff der Medien!
> 
> Trophäen sind zB Fischköpfe an der Wand von Fischen, die man nur zu diesem Zweck gefangen hat.
> 
> ...


bin ich ganz bei dir, wobei es durchaus fragwürdige Fotos gibt (Minutenlange Fotosessions, angebundene Welse nur für Fotos, ich ganz persönlich (!) finde Setzkescherfotos oftmals Grenzwertig... ) aber ganz grundsätzlich wenn der Fänger seine Meise unterm Pony im Zaum hat hast du 100%ig recht


----------



## Danielsu83 (31. März 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal überflogen, und auch meine eigenen Ehrfahrungen gemacht. Wenn Angelsee, denn wo ich nach gefangenen Fisch bezahlen darf. Und Nicht pro Rute.



Komisch bei meinen Ausflügen an den Fopu buchen wir zwar meistens nen eigenen Teich um ausschlafen zu können  Wenn wir an den großen Teichen mit vielen Personen sitzen bevorzuge ich aber preis pro Rute bzw bei uns üblicher 2 Ruten pro Tag, wenn ich nach Kilo bezahlen würde wäre so ein voller Räucherofen echt teuer...


----------



## Jan_Cux (31. März 2020)

In meiner Umgebung fängst man oft gar nichts bei den Seen wo man pro Rute bezahlt, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Bei den anderen fängt man immer... man muß natürlich wissen wann man Schluß machen sollte.   Wenn man 8 Forellen und nen Stör für 30 Euro fängt ist die Freude natürlich groß, kommt aber halt nur selten vor.


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2020)

mal ganz ehrlich jede Form der kommerziellen Gestaltung eines Gewässers ist doch 
den Bedürfnissen von uns Anglern angepasst und von vielen angenommen ,
also der eine mag das der andere das Andere sonst würde es nicht funktionieren .
Seht euch mal die Bilder von meinem ehemaligem Lieblingsgewässer an-
ca 30 Ha  und fragt dann warum er so fast anglerfrei ist ???
Ja die Kindergartenmentalität einiger Mitglieder .Als ich noch ein Kind war
war es noch ein naturbelassener See mit einem Fischer und ohne Besatz ein 
top See mit Hechten , Barsche über 1,5Kg ,Zander , Schleie und Weißfischen .
Der Fischer ging in Rente und es war Genossenschaftsgewässer, nun ging´s
um harte Währung massenhaft Aale für den " Klassenfeind "
Anglerisch ging es noch zumal bei den meisten der Aal begehrt ist .
Auch die Silberkarpfen zur Ernährung der Roten Armee hat nicht groß gestört .
Nun ist es Vereinsgewässer - wir haben nun Unmengen an Karpfen die das Fangfenster
überschreiten ,geschützte Störe aber die Zander sind so gut wie weg ,usw.
wenn nicht gerade ein Gemeinschaftsangeln angesagt ist hat man nun seine Ruhe.
Aber auch wenig Hoffnung was in die Pfanne zu hauen


----------



## fishhawk (1. April 2020)

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> Es wäre aber falsch, hier den „Hofnarrn“ zu verteufeln



Finde ich nicht.

Man kann gegen Missstände angehen, dazu gibt es Rechtsmittel.

Oder man dreht ein Video, schneidet es, bearbeitet es entsprechend tendenziös, hält Absprachen mit den beteiligten Personen nicht ein, verkauft es an einen willigen Sender und kassiert die Kohle.

Läuft  bei den professionellen Stalleinbrechern ja ähnlich.


----------



## Mescalero (1. April 2020)

Okay, da kommen wir wohl nicht auf einen Nenner. Macht nichts, man kann ja durchaus unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.

Generell zu den Aktivisten: ja, oft bewegen die sich auf illegalem Grund, Landfriedensbruch usw.
Das finde ich gut, in diesem Fall gilt ganz klar, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt! Das ist nicht nur bei den Tierschützern so sondern auch bei den Whistleblowern z.B.

Ohne die Stalleinbrecher wären einige der Skandale der letzten Zeit nicht publik geworden und die gewissenlosen Verbrecher dahinter würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken weitermachen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. April 2020)

Der Film ist doch längst vergessen , spielt bei der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung noch nicht einmal eine kleinste Rolle..


Zum Thema : Unterscheidet die kommerziellen Seen in Put+Take sowie C+R Trophäenseen.

Der Forellensee zum mitnehmen fangfähiger Trutten finde ich sehr gut.

Vorausgesetzt , die Sauberkeit ( Umgebung, Wasser ( inkl. artgerechter Belüftung für die salmoniden ),sanitäre Anlagen , Müllentsorgung etc. ) ist gut bis sehr gut.

Preise : von Nix kütt Nix , "Qualität hat Ihren Preis" - Geiz ist Geil gilt bei qualitativ hochwertigen Zuchfischen NICHT !!!!

Verabschiedet Euch von Billigpreisen , 30 Euro pro 5 Kilo Regenbogenforellen ist MEHR als GERECHTFERTIGT !!!

Die Fische sollen doch gut gezogen , ohne Verstümmelungen und schmackhaft sein?!

Dann zahlt man ( an meiner Anlage ) 60Cent pro 100g.

Was sind denn 6 Euro für 2-3 schmackhafte , superfrische Edelfische , die abends leicht mehliert in Rosmarinbutter schmurgeln?

Wo kann man denn so unkompliziert an größere Mengen leckerer Forellen gelangen? In der Natur?

Nööö - Im Forellenpark Deines Vertrauens 

Zum Trophäenpuff fällt mir gerade Nix zu ein 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (1. April 2020)

Hallo,



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ohne die Stalleinbrecher wären einige der Skandale der letzten Zeit nicht publik geworden und die gewissenlosen Verbrecher dahinter würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken weitermachen.



Man kann in Ställe einbrechen und wenn man Missstände vorfindet Aufnahmen machen und sofort die zuständigen Behörden informieren, wenn es sein muss auch anonym.

Oder man lässt sich Zeit, bearbeitet erst mal die Videos und sucht dann nach dem  Medium, wo man für die publikumswirksame Ausstrahlung am meisten Kohle erhält.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Film ist doch längst vergessen , spielt bei der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung noch nicht einmal eine kleinste Rolle..



Mittlerweile vielleicht ja.   Ein Bekannter bekam aber kurz nach Ausstrahlung Besuch von der Polizei.  Er sollte sich zu dem Vorwurf äußern, am RMD-Kanal große Fische gefangen und zurückgesetzt zu haben.  Er gab dann an, das seien Zander von knapp unter Schonmaß  50cm gewesen , die für einen Laien wahrscheinlich schon groß wirken könnten.  Einige Zeit später kam ein Brief der Staatsanwaltschaft, dass das Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt wurde.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Unterscheidet die kommerziellen Seen in Put+Take sowie C+R Trophäenseen.



Das ist sicherlich ein Unterschied.  Put-and-Take-Angler kommen dem modernen  Idealbild eines Anglers aus juristischer Sicht sicherlich ziemlich nah.


----------



## Gummiadler (1. April 2020)

Absolutes Doppel-like @Rheinspezie! 

Was spricht gegen eine naturnah aufgebaute Anlage, wo man sich mal schnell ein lecker Fischchen zum Abendessen fangen kann?
Klar, in manchen Anlagen wollt ich nicht Angeln, selbst wenn man mir dafür Geld geben würde.

Aber wenn die Fische (wie die im Anhang) langsam abgewachsen sind, dann ist doch später alles in Butter...





Und zwar so! ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (1. April 2020)

Hallo,



Gummiadler schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen eine naturnah aufgebaute Anlage, wo man sich mal schnell ein lecker Fischchen zum Abendessen fangen kann?



Außer meiner Sicht gar nichts. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn es noch viel mehr davon gäbe, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich selber dort nicht angeln würde.

Je mehr unterschiedliche Angelmöglichkeiten für unterschiedliche Ansprüche es gibt, desto besser finde ich das.


----------



## Andal (1. April 2020)

Es ist eben der Geist der Zeit, dass man alles, was nicht mindestens "geschenkt" ist, gleich als Abzocke bezeichnet. Hat der Betreiber einer Angelanlage etwa kein Recht, seinen Betrieb auf wirtschaftlich solide Beine zu stellen? Darf er nicht per Anweisungen und Bestimmungen dafür sorgen, dass sein Betrieb dauerhaft bleibt?

Wenn es sich dann noch um eine fatal wasserarme Gegend mit vergleichsweise vielen Anglern handelt, sieht das natürlich zwangsläufig anders aus, als j.w.d., wo es reichlich Gewässer und kaum Fischer gibt.

Ich kenne hier auch einen Angelpark, da trennt man strikt zwischen Portionsteich, Großfisch- und Trophäenweiher (so nenne ich das jetzt mal). Da trennen nicht nur die Weiher, auch die Preise und vor allem der Besatz. Das ist eben so. Am Portionsteich steht man dann eben, für vergleichsweise kleines Geld, Schulter an Schulter und versucht sich am Tagesbesatz zu besacken. Am Trophäenweiher bucht man sich seinen sehr sauberen, bequemen und pickobello aufgeräumten Platz im Voraus. Dafür kostet es eben und man hat auch sehr berechtigte Chancen auf Fische für die Galerie.

Ein Porsche kostet, ohne das irgendwer es Abzocke nennen wird, auch das zehnfache von einem Datschia. You'll get, what you pay for!


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. April 2020)

Gummiadler schrieb:


> Absolutes Doppel-like @Rheinspezie!
> 
> Was spricht gegen eine naturnah aufgebaute Anlage, wo man sich mal schnell ein lecker Fischchen zum Abendessen fangen kann?
> Klar, in manchen Anlagen wollt ich nicht Angeln, selbst wenn man mir dafür Geld geben würde.
> ...




Geiler Lachsforellenmilchner !

Forellen sind halt superlecker und sehr gute "Sportfische" , die machen ordentlich Dampf und die Angelarten sind sehr vielschichtig und abwechslungsreich.

Bzgl. der "Rentner, die aus Ihren Löchern" kommen bei Truttenbesatz am Vereinssee:

Da krabbeln noch ganz Andere aus Ihren Löchern - von Jung bis alt wird der gut durchgeführte Forellenbesatz sehr, sehr dankbar angenommen...der Rest der Angler ist 2 Wochen nicht gesehen - na und?

Ich finde das ok , die Fische werden zum Herausfangen besetzt , Hecht und Cormoran erledigen den Rest.

Ein aufregendes, schönes Event einmal im Jahr am Vereinssee , ökologischer Supergau sieht anders aus !

Leben und leben lassen ... wer weiß, wie man selbst als Löchle-hockender "Rentner" gesundheitlich so drauf ist ???

Vielleicht nimmt man das ( einfache ) Forellenangeln auf diesen leckeren Fisch dann auch dankbar an??!

In diesem Sinne bleibt gesund  .

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. April 2020)

In der Seenordnung des Sch.sees heißt es auch: :" Jeder gefangene maßige Fisch ist sich anzueignen und mit Kugelschreiber in die Fangkarte einzutragen". 
Also egal, welche Größe und Gewicht er hat! Tue ich das nicht, verstoße ich gegen die Seenordnung und mir wird dann mein Platz und die Erlaubniskarte gekündigt! 
Wenn schon C & R, dann soll der Anlagenbetreiber den 2,40m Wels oder Stör hält zurückkaufen! 
Wenn jemand nichts gefangen hat, sollte diesem Pechvogel beim nächsten Besuch für den Erlaubnisschein nichts berechnet werden,  - so- wird er zum Stammkunden gemacht! 

Ich weiß, das es hier außer mir noch einige andere Sporttaucher gibt. 
Für uns gibt es ja außer den kostenlosen Tauchgängen in Seen und Flüssen auch kommerzielle Anlagen und sogar Indoor-Tauchmöglichkeiten, genauso wie beim Angeln. 

Es gibt in Wassertanks z. B. in Industriebrachen versenkte Flugzeuge, um einen Wracktauchgang zu machen um von da entsprechende Bilder mitbringen zu können. 
Auch gibt es Anlagen, wo Hindernis- und Höhlentauchen in unterschiedlichen Tiefen simuliert werden kann, wie etwa im Kreidesee Hemmor. 
Die Gebühren für so einen Special-Tauchgang sind auch nicht ohne, aber beim Indoortauchen ist man zumindest Jahreszeit- und wetterunabhängig.

Dafür muss man dann auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen oder es wird günstiger, wenn man eine Zehner- oder Saisonkarte nimmt. 

Auch die Mitgliedschaft in einem bestimmten Tauchclub ermöglicht evtl. sogar eine kostenlose Benutzung einer solchen Anlage. 

 Da gibt es auch Verhaltensregeln und wer gegen diese verstößt, wird ausgeschlossen. 
Genauso wie bei kommerziellen Angelseen/teichen. Es kann einfach nicht sein, das eine Seenordnung immer so ausgelegt wird, das der Angler eigentlich immer so oder so gegen gewisse Ordnungspunkte verstoßen muß und der Anlagenbetreiber dann mit dem Angler machen kann, was er will.... 

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das es um den Betreiber vom Sch...see schon viele Streitigkeiten gegeben hat, sei es im Zivil- oder Strafrecht mit Einbeziehung von Rechtsanwälten und Gerichten. 
Nur erfährt man leider nicht, worum es da speziell ging und wie die Urteile ausfielen... 

Ist eben nicht nur Freude, Frieden und Eierkuchen an gewerblichen Großanlagen, Insbesondere am Sch...see.


----------



## Mescalero (1. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> In der Seenordnung des Sch.sees heißt es auch: :" Jeder gefangene maßige Fisch ist sich anzueignen und mit Kugelschreiber in die Fangkarte einzutragen".
> Also egal, welche Größe und Gewicht er hat! Tue ich das nicht, verstoße ich gegen die Seenordnung und mir wird dann mein Platz und die Erlaubniskarte gekündigt!


Natürlich, so will es schließlich das Gesetz. Der Betreiber kann ja schlecht C&R propagieren und das auch noch in seine offiziellen Unterlagen schreiben.
Sonst stünden am nächsten Tage die Amtspersonen auf der Matte und der See als Geschäftsbetrieb wäre zu.


----------



## fishhawk (1. April 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Jeder gefangene maßige Fisch ist sich anzueignen und mit Kugelschreiber in die Fangkarte einzutragen"



Die Seeordnung ist online einsehbar, aber diesen Passus finde ich dort nicht.

Lediglich den Hinweis, dass Fische einzutragen sind, nachdem sie in Besitz genommen wurden, also wenn sie in Setzkescher, Rucksack etc. verstaut wurden.

Und dass BayFiG und TSCHG einzuhalten sind, aber das gilt ja sowieso für alle Gewässer in Bayern.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> verstoße ich gegen die Seenordnung und mir wird dann mein Platz und die Erlaubniskarte gekündigt!



Wenn das so knallhart durchgezogen wird, wundert es mich aber , dass da so viele Stammgäste monatelang im Voraus reservieren, wie Du schreibst.

Mich wundert auch, warum Du so vehement über den See herziehst.

Mein Fall wäre das zwar auch nicht, aber ich bin wie gesagt schon ganz froh, dass es Gewässer gibt, die auch den Ansprüchen anderer Angler gerecht werden.


----------



## Danielsu83 (1. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wenn jemand nichts gefangen hat, sollte diesem Pechvogel beim nächsten Besuch für den Erlaubnisschein nichts berechnet werden,  - so- wird er zum Stammkunden gemacht!



Ich bin ein großer Freund von Geschenken und finde wir sollten das überall so machen... Essen angebrannt, der Supermarkt liefert gratis neues ... Autounfall gehabt ? Der Hersteller des Unfallverursacher schenkt dem Unfallursacher ein neues Auto... Beim Beischlaf schlappt gemacht, Pfizer lässt ne blaue Pille springen und die Hamburg Manheimer lädt zur nächsten Firmenfeier ein...

Genial!


----------



## feko (1. April 2020)

War denn der threadersteller an besagtem see und fühlt er sich persönlich abgezockt ?
bzw wurde hier überhaupt jemand am besagten see abgezockt ?


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. April 2020)

feko schrieb:


> War denn der threadersteller an besagtem see und fühlt er sich persönlich abgezockt ?
> bzw wurde hier überhaupt jemand am besagten see abgezockt ?


 
Ja, ich war am beschriebenen See, 2x. Allerdings nur zur Fishing Masters. 
Ich kenne die Seeordnung vom Sch..see und vertrete darüber nur meine Meinung,. Außerdem habe ich ja nur gefragt, ob Angler an kommerziellen Anlagen abgezockt werden!... 

Das war keine Unterstellung oder Behauptung!


----------



## Andal (1. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, ich war am beschriebenen See, 2x. Allerdings nur zur Fishing Masters.
> Ich kenne die Seeordnung vom Sch..see und vertrete darüber nur meine Meinung,. Außerdem habe ich ja nur gefragt, ob Angler an kommerziellen Anlagen abgezockt werden!...
> 
> Das war keine Unterstellung oder Behauptung!


Worum geht es dann konkret?


----------



## feko (1. April 2020)

Es geht darum das wenn man jemand zum Beispiel in ein Restaurant geht ...auf die Speisekarte guckt und dann abwägt ob er dort speist. 
 Im Übertragenen Sinne.


----------



## ralle (1. April 2020)

Ach kommt - was haben diese Vergleiche eigentlich mit dem Thema zu tun ??
Bitte beim Thema bleiben, sonst muß der Off Topic Rundschlag ran.


----------



## feko (1. April 2020)

Ok um beim Thema zu bleiben. 
Kommerzielle Anlagen sind reine abzocke. 
Was sonst ?


----------



## Waller Michel (1. April 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Ok um beim Thema zu bleiben.
> Kommerzielle Anlagen sind reine abzocke.
> Was sonst ?


Eine Dienstleistung gegen Gebühr!


----------



## Mikesch (2. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Eine Dienstleistung gegen Gebühr!


Puff eben, man steckt mehr rein als man rausholt.


----------



## Andal (2. April 2020)

mikesch schrieb:


> Puff eben, man steckt mehr rein als man rausholt.


Einen schönen Tag erleben ist aber auch schwer in einen fixen Wert zu fassen. Und was schön ist, dass entscheidet das Auge des Betrachters.

Aber selbst wer Angelanlagen ums Verrecken nicht mag, der muss zugeben, dass sie die anglerische Landschaft streuen. Das jeder, mehr oder weniger, nur auf die trifft, auf die er treffen mag. Sie haben sozusagen eine Filterfunktion und sie ersparen so manchem Vereinsweiher einen noch kruderen Besatz.


----------



## bic zip (2. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Einen schönen Tag erleben ist aber auch schwer in einen fixen Wert zu fassen. Und was schön ist, dass entscheidet das Auge des Betrachters.



Genau.
Arbeite im Wechseldienst und gehe gern an (m)einen “Forellenpuff“ und verbringe da von 7-17 Uhr erholsame Stunden.
Wenn ich was fange gut, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.
Kostet mich läppische 25€ bei 2,5kg Besatz aus eigener Aufzucht.

Von Abzocke kann auch keine Rede sein, weil man den Preis vorher weiß und dann frei entscheiden kann ob es einem das Wert ist oder nicht.

Auch ist ein Betreiber darauf erpicht das der Angler was fängt, denn zufriedene Kunden kommen wieder.
Das Anfütterungsmärchen, das der Betreiber füttert damit nichts beist,hält sich auch hartnäckig.
Da hat der nichts von, außer das er Geld für Pellets zum Fenster wirft.
Satte Fische beissen nicht, Angler unzufrieden, kommt nicht wieder.

Der Fisch ist auch vom Angler bezahlt, deshalb ist es dem Betreiber egal von wem und wann die Fische gefangen werden.
Vorteil wäre nur, wenn der Betreiber Abends die Fische abfischt und erneut verkauft.
Aber wenn das rauskommt, kommt auch keiner mehr zum angeln.


„Abzocke“ ist für mich die Definition von: 

„ich würde das auch gerne machen/kaufen/mieten aber das ist mir PERSÖNLICH zu teuer, gönne auch keinem was dran zu verdienen, sollen die gefälligst zum Selbstkostenpreis anbieten“


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. April 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Implizierst du, dass der Bericht getürkt ist und die Szenen gestellt sind ?
> Das jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, belegen lässt es sich natürlich auch nicht.


Propaganda funktioniert auf vielen Wegen und soll dazu dienen, eine bestimmte Stimmung oder Meinung zu schaffen.
Gezeigte Szenen sind vorhanden und entsprechen der Realität. Leider aber ganz aus dem Kontext gerissen. 
Manche der gezeigten Szenen wären z.b. nie zustande gekommen, wenn es wegen dem Film(und unnötiger Regeln) nicht sein müsste. Zum Beispiel beim Abschlagen des Störs. Da wurde nun ein Mann dazu gezwungen, einen Stör abzuschlagen, den er vermutlich ansonsten zurückgesetzt hätte, weil er vermutlich eher Forellen haben wollte. Alleine die Tatsache einen Fisch entnehmen zu müssen, halte ich für falsch.
Und jetzt steht da dieser Mann wie der Ochse vor dem Berg und weiß nicht, wie man einen Stör abschlägt, weil dieser (wie auch der Aal) komplett aus der Reihe normaler Fische fällt. Du kannst einen Stör eben nicht Betäuben, wie es bei einem anderen Fisch der Fall ist. Also hat man natürlich schön die Kamera drauf gehalten bei einer Tat, die es ohne die Kamera nicht gegeben hätte. Und alles wirkt so schön skurril, unbeholfen und bestialisch.

Dann noch passend den Kontext zusammen geschnitten, die richtige Musik hinterlegt und ein passendes Voice-Over und schon hast du aus einem normalen Angler eine Bestie gemacht.
Ja, das empfinde ich als eine bewusst falsche Darstellung.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich verurteile weder Betreiber kommerzieller Anlagen noch die Leute, die dort gern zum Fischen gehen, es soll jeder nach seiner Façon seine Brötchen verdienen oder seinem Freizeitvergnügen nachgehen dürfen. Wenn darunter aber andere zu leiden haben oder Tiere systematisch unnötigen Quälereien ausgesetzt werden, schwillt mir geringfügig der Kamm.


Catch & Release ist innerhalb der Anglerszene ein ständiges Thema. In dem Moment, wo dir der Kamm beim C&R anschwillt, müsste dies ja bei dem Großteil der Angler so sein. Schaue dir doch das Forum, das dazugehörige Magazin und die Macher an... Da gehört das präsentieren seiner Fang-Fotos, von Fischen die in den meisten Fällen zurückgesetzt werden, dazu.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Siehste, so gut scheint die Propaganda doch nicht gewirkt zu haben, ich habe die Quintessenz des Filmes nämlich ganz anders wahrgenommen.
> 
> Nach meinem Empfinden ging es sehr wohl um eine ganz spezielle Klientel und die Teichbetreiber, die genau diese Klientel bedient und daraus ein Geschäftsmodell gemacht hat. Von Streetfischern, Fliegen- oder Karpfenleuten oder den vielen Durchschnittsanglern oder Angeltouristen war nie die Rede. Die Trophäenangler waren gemeint und auch (kurz) die Mastforellenfischer.


Wenn du glaubst, dass hier jeder Zuschauer glaubt, es würden nur schwarze Schafe gezeigt werden, irrst du dich gewaltig. Es ging nicht darum nur die schwarzen Schafe aufzuzeigen. Denn die schwarzen Schafe sind nach der Doku alle Personen, die nicht wie der Autor entsprechend, ihren Fisch NUR zum Verzehr fangen. Und für den Zuschauer, der kein Angler ist, wird hier direkt ein Feindbild Angler geschaffen. Du glaubst doch bitte nicht allen ernstes, dass nach der Dokumentation jemand positiv über das Angeln denkt. Nicht Mal über den Fliegenfischer an der Küste...
Der Film ist Anglerfeindlich und Schadet nicht nur den (angeblich) schwarzen Schafen, sondern uns allen.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Es wäre aber falsch, hier den „Hofnarrn“ zu verteufeln auch wenn man selbstverständlich seine Arbeit kritisch sehen darf. Letztlich zeigt er aber nur, wo die Kacke am Dampfen ist.


Und die Kacke dampf durch so eine Doku für uns alle.



Mescalero schrieb:


> Generell zu den Aktivisten: ja, oft bewegen die sich auf illegalem Grund, Landfriedensbruch usw.
> Das finde ich gut, in diesem Fall gilt ganz klar, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt! Das ist nicht nur bei den Tierschützern so sondern auch bei den Whistleblowern z.B.
> [...]
> Ohne die Stalleinbrecher wären einige der Skandale der letzten Zeit nicht publik geworden und die gewissenlosen Verbrecher dahinter würden ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken weitermachen.


Oh man.... "Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel" ist auch die Argumentation eines jeden Extremisten. Und jeder Extremist sieht seine Meinung als die einzig wahre. Und die Meinung wird dann gerne auch ver*treten*.... mit der Betonung auf treten, es wird also Gewalt angewendet und das Gesetz gebrochen.

Ja, wir jubeln alle wenn der Richtige getroffen wird. Bei Vergewaltiger, Mördern und c.o. sind wir uns da auch alle einige. Aber bei Menschen, die angeln gehen und den Fisch gerne zurücksetzen? Leute, ernsthaft?

Und dann auch noch Tierrechtsterroristen zusprechen, weil die hier und da *Mal den richtigen* treffen? Du findest es in Ordnung, wenn diese Pfeifen Gewalt anwenden und in die Ställe einbrechen, weil die hier und da dann Mal einen finden, der sich daneben benimmt? (Ganz davon ab, dass bei den Aktionen dieser Terroristen schon Tiere gestorben sind) Also ist es okay, dass die in alle diversen Ställe einbrechen, auf der Suche nach dem Richtigen, hauptsache man findet irgendwann EINEN Richtigen. Also wäre es auch okay, wenn die bei dir Zuhause einbrechen, weil du als Angler ja für die ein genau solcher Tierquäler bist? Es könnte ja sein, dass du Tiere zuhause quälst. Der Zweck heiligt ja die Mittel...

Merkst du selber, oder? So lange sich jeder selbst auslegt, was recht und unrecht ist, kann es nicht angehen das der Zweck die Mittel heiligt...


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. April 2020)

Es gibt eine Linie, die der Angler überschreiten kann , je nach Einstellung.

Beim C+R ohne Verwertungsabsicht ist die gesetzliche Legitimation in Deutschland nicht gegeben.

Das kann man gut und einleuchtend finden , oder eben nicht.

Darum ist die Meinung eines Pottanglers auch von einem C+R er , anzuerkennen.

Nicht der Angler mit Verwertungsabsicht kommt in Schwierigkeiten, sondern der Trophäenfischer , das ist eben so.

Bei Betreiben von Angelanlagen werden Fische besetzt , die 1. verwertbar sind ; und ggf. Kapitale, die nicht entnommen werden sollen , sondern zurückgesetzt werden müssen.

Warum besetzt man diese "Riesen" ?

Damit Angler mit "Kapitalen-Komplexen" Rummel spielen können - darum geht es, um Nix anderes.

Es ist kein Einzelfisch in freier Natur, der zur Bestandssicherung beiträgt - die besetzten Kapitalen dienen ausschliesslich dazu, mit Ihren Fluchtreflexen und x mal an der

Angel hängend ,  mehreren Posern zu dienen.

Also wenn das der Lebens-Sinn des Fisches ist, dann ist der verantwortliche Mensch in meinen Augen nahe an der Perversion anzusiedeln, im Umgang mit dem Lebewesen, der Schöpfung ansich.

Da kann man sein hochheiliges C+R Liedchen pfeifen, wie man will.

Fisch-"Gladiatoren" im Angelpark sind einfach nur krank...

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nicht der Angler mit Verwertungsabsicht kommt in Schwierigkeiten, sondern der Trophäenfischer , das ist eben so.



Auch der Angler  mit Verwertungsabsicht kann in Schwierigkeiten kommen.
Wer glaubt, dass es reicht dem Fisch nach dem Fang eins auf die Mütze zu geben, der irrt sich leider.
Allerdings sinkt dadurch natürlich das Risiko schon deutlich.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Fisch-"Gladiatoren" im Angelpark sind einfach nur krank..



Warum beschränkst Du das auf auf Angelparks?

Allerdings ist es ggf. einfach leichter Fehlverhalten einzelner Angler in solchen Anlagen zu beobachten, da hier die Anglerdichte wohl meist höher ist als an Naturgewässern, die Angelplätze wahrscheinlich auch leichter einsehbar sind und die Fangfrequenz evtl. höher.



.


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Genau.
> Arbeite im Wechseldienst und gehe gern an (m)einen “Forellenpuff“ und verbringe da von 7-17 Uhr erholsame Stunden.
> Wenn ich was fange gut, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm.
> Kostet mich läppische 25€ bei 2,5kg Besatz aus eigener Aufzucht.
> ...



Ich hab mal was fett markiert..... ich war das ein oder andere mal an so FoPu und wenn das keine Kiloteiche waren, bei denen jeder Fisch quasi Geld für den Betreiber bedeutet - läuft aber das aber so bzw. ähnlich ab. Der Betreiber notiert sich was gefangen wurde und was besetzt wurde. Besetzt der also am Tag 50 Fische und es werde nur 15 gefangen - dann fischt der nicht ab, sondern besetzt halt am nxt Tag nur noch 35 Fische..... wenn weniger Angler da sind ggf., nur 20 Fische... usw. usw. 

Ich war einmal im leztzen Jahr an so einem Tümpel. da kommt dert Betreiber während der Angelzeit mit ner Handkarre um den Teich und setzt Fische nach.... irgendwie befremdelt mich das. Vorallem wenn dann 3 min später der Nachbar die erste Forelle drillt.... 

Ist nix für mich....


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. April 2020)

Sorry, aber:
Das ist doch Unsinn, was Du da schreibst.

Ich habe noch keinen Betreiber gesehen, der die Fänge der Angler abzählt und dann weniger besetzt.

Das wäre dann auch Vertragsbruch , weil der Angler das Recht hat , für einen angegebenen Preis, die angegebene Kilomenge besetzt zu bekommen.

Das der Besitzer Anglerfänge abzählt ist genausso ein Märchen, wie das Vor-Füttern der Fische , damit die Angler Nix fangen sollen.

R.S.


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sorry, aber:
> Das ist doch Unsinn, was Du da schreibst.
> 
> Ich habe noch keinen Betreiber gesehen, der die Fänge der Angler abzählt und dann weniger besetzt.
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (7. April 2020)

wo steht das geschrieben? von dem Recht des Angelrs etc


----------



## Andal (7. April 2020)

Von einer "Lex FoPu" habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. April 2020)

Ja das läuft wirklich von See zu See unterschiedlich !
Manche haben gar keine Begrenzungen der Fangmänge ,manche eine Stückzahl, bei manchen die Kilo !
Gibt sogar Gewässer die berechnen ausschließlich nach Kilo !
Dem entsprechend unterschiedlich ist auch die Strategie beim Besatz !

LG


----------



## Andal (7. April 2020)

Es sind halt Gewerbebetriebe und da hat jeder seinen eigene geschäftlichen Überlebnsplan.


----------



## bic zip (7. April 2020)

Wo ich gehe, setzt der Betreiber pro Person x-Kg ein und jeden 1. Sonntag im Monat ist doppelter Besatz.
Besatz nicht an einer Stelle, sondern da wo die Angler stehen (von wegen zufriedener Kunde usw) damit sich keiner benachteiligt fühlt und anschließend meckern kann wenn der Nachbar 1 Fisch mehr fängt als er selbst.

Ist in meinen Augen quatsch, da sich der Fisch schnell verteilt bzw nach einer Weile einen Schwarm bildet,wie aus dem Zuchtbecken gewohnt. 
Und wie der Schwarm zieht oder in welcher Ecke der sich gerade aufhält, ist dann etwas Glückssache.

Die Anlage besteht aus mehreren Teichen und beim bezahlen kommen auch Tipps „geh an den Großen Teich, da ist gestern kaum was gefangen worden“ oder „Lachsteich würde ich heute nicht gehn, da waren gestern 3 Angler dran und haben 10 Fische gefangen“

(In den Lachsteich kommt je nach Größe der Forellen 1/2 bis 1 Fisch pro Angler!) 

War auch schonmal an einer Anlage, die inzwischen Pleite ist, wo wir im Sommer zu 4 Leuten zum Abendangeln waren und nach dem bezahlen die Aussage kam: 

„Ne,setze heute nicht ein weil es zu warm ist, da gehn die Fische sowieso kaputt.“

Äh, ja....hätte man auch vor dem abkassieren erwähnen können.

Gibt also solche und solche und man sucht sich dann aus wo man sein Geld hin bringt.

Ist nicht gerade die hohe Kunst des angelns und nicht jedermans Sache aber ich mache das gern und kann dabei gut entspannen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (7. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Von einer "Lex FoPu" habe ich auch noch nichts gehört.




Ich denke Rheinspezie denkt einfach nur an die Fo-Pu Anlagen wo man nach Besatz bezahlt. Angebot lautet dann meisten 1 Tag angeln , 2 Ruten , 2,5 Kg Besatz, kostet XX €uro. Da würde ich dann auch erwarten das er die 2,5 Kg bei mir vor den Füßen reinkippt.

Kenne aber auch die Variante 1 Tag Angeln , an Teich X mit 2 Ruten für XX€ , oder alternativ Angeln mit 2 Ruten an Teich X bezahlt wird nach Entnahme in KG.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. April 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ---snip
> 
> Das der Besitzer Anglerfänge abzählt ist genausso ein Märchen, wie das Vor-Füttern der Fische , damit die Angler Nix fangen sollen.
> 
> R.S.



Leider ja, schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Branche,,,  wird so gemacht, Weihnachtspreisangeln als Firmenevent, über 40 Teilnehmer. 38 Leute gehen als Schneider nach Hause... selbst erlebt.  Ich kenne zwei Teiche in Norddeutschland wo genau dieses praktiziert wird.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Leider ja, schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Branche,,,  wird so gemacht, Weihnachtspreisangeln als Firmenevent, über 40 Teilnehmer. 38 Leute gehen als Schneider nach Hause... selbst erlebt.  Ich kenne zwei Teiche in Norddeutschland wo genau dieses praktiziert wird.


Wenn man nichts fängt ,das kann viele Gründe haben am Forellensee !
Das muss aber absolut nicht mit niedrigem Besatz zusammen hängen! 
Klar gibt es auch! Aber oft hängt das mit anderen Faktoren zusammen. ......
Wassertemperatur, Luftdruck und Temperaturschwankungen um nur einige zu nennen! 
Aber sehr oft ist mir auch aufgefallen, das vielen Anglern es schlichtweg an Erfahrung und Kenntnissen fehlt !
Es wird immer und überall suggeriert, Forellen fangen am sogenannten FoPu wäre so mega einfach und ein Ding für Idioten! 
Und wenn alles passt und die Bedingungen ideal sind, könnte man es manchmal tatsächlich glauben! 
Ist das aber einmal nicht der Fall und die Leute fangen nichts, ist immer der Besatz Schuld !
Oft sind gerade im Hochsommer aber die Temperaturen viel zu hoch und es wird strickt weiter in 1,5 Meter Tiefe geangelt !
Gerade am Forellensee habe ich schon so extrem viel falsches gesehen, dass es zuviel wäre hier alles aufzuzählen. 
Am Ende des Tages ist dann aber immer der Betreiber schuld! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (7. April 2020)

Diese Puffs, die @Jan_Cux anspricht dürften aber dann auch eine recht übersichtliche Lebenserwartung haben.


Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Leider ja, schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Branche,,,  wird so gemacht, Weihnachtspreisangeln als Firmenevent, über 40 Teilnehmer. 38 Leute gehen als Schneider nach Hause... selbst erlebt.  Ich kenne zwei Teiche in Norddeutschland wo genau dieses praktiziert wird.



Ich kenne, vom eigenen Ansehen und Fischen, eigentlich nur einen und  den seit über 20 Jahren. Klare, aber zum teil happige Regeln und Preise. Aber dieses Konzept ist offensichtlich dauerhaft und wird sowohl dem Betreiber, als auch den Kunden gerecht.

Und er hat eine gemütliche Kaffee Veranda, von der man dem teilweise "ansehnlichen" Treiben bei vorzüglichem Backwerk und Heissgetränken beiwohnt. Vielleicht mag es aber auch an den Tiroler Landesgesetzen geschuldet sein. Ich weiss es nicht.

Dort ist es so, dass man seine Karte löst und eine Kühlbox bekommt. Dazu eine fixe Anzahl an Forellen frei. Ist dieser Fang erreicht, muss man entweder beenden, oder für alle Fische darüber per Gewicht bezahlen. Die Salmoniden haben eh alle die gleiche Größe. Alle anderen Arten dürfen weder befischt, noch entnommen werden.

Was man an Forellen entnimmt, muss sofort abgeschlagen und in die Box gegeben werden. Am Ende geht man zur Kasse und gibt den Fang ab, wo er von einem Mitarbeiter ausgenommen wird. Sehr sauber und sorgfältig. Selber schlachten ist bei sofortigem Rausschmiss absolut verboten.

Unter dem Strich sind die Fische dort auch nicht teurer, oder viel billiger, als in einer der umliegenden Zuchteb, b.z.w. der Mastbetriebe. Aber insgesamt ist dort das Fischen deutlich weniger kostspielig, als in den Tiroler Bächen, wo obendrein den deutschen Anglern auch der deutsche Fischereischein abverlangt wir, um "Scheinflüchtlinge" fernzuhalten.

Es gibt auch Leihgerät von entsprechender Robustheit. Kunden, die das in Anspruch nehmen, bilden auch den Nucleus der Ansehnlichkeit, wenn man auf der Veranda seinen Kaffee genießt.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. April 2020)

D haste du auch Recht Michael, aber wenn dein Bekannter angestellt ist bei dem Angelteich, und er dir versichert kein Wunder... hab doch selbst heute früh gefüttert...


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. April 2020)

@Andal , stimmt auch die Eigentümer wechseln öfters.... Im Grunde läuft es das Jahr über mal so oder so... Wenn ich zum Forellen See gehe, denn lieber zu einem See wo ich nach Kilo bezahle, anstatt pro Rute.


----------



## Waller Michel (7. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> D haste du auch Recht Michael, aber wenn dein Bekannter angestellt ist bei dem Angelteich, und er dir versichert kein Wunder... hab doch selbst heute früh gefüttert...


Ja klar ,gibt's bestimmt auch! Hatte ja geschrieben gibt Ausnahmen 
Am besten ist es noch, dort wo man nach Gewicht bezahlt, da liegt es im Interesse des Betreibers 

LG Michael


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. April 2020)

Kann man Glück haben, oder ins Klo greifen bei beiden Seiten. Mein Angelkollege hat schon 2 kapitale Störe gefischt, + 18 Forellen mit 3 Mann... für den Rutenpreis... Einen Stör möchte ich am See wo ich nach Kilo abrechne nicht am Haken haben....


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. April 2020)

Dazu möchte ich noch sagen, ich fahre nur zum Forellensee um die Räuchertonne für die Familie zu füllen, und mit meiner Tochter damit der Fang auch sicher ist.


----------



## Fr33 (8. April 2020)

Wie gesagt, ich hab das auch schon erlebt, dass der Betreiber quasi Buch führt über Besatz und Fänge - das gegenrechnet und dann Besetzt oder eben nicht. Der Betreiber ist aber auch wie ein HB Männchem um den Weiher geschlichen und sich alles angeschaut.... ganz genau. 

Kiloteiche (also wo nach KG bezahlt wird) sind eigentlich Fanggaranten. Und da ist man mit Pech in einer Stunde pleite  Da hab ich aber auch mal gesehen, wie jmd nen Karpfen der 10kg+ Klasse so gedrillt hat, dass er vor dem Ufer abgerissen ist - nur um diesen nicht zu zahlen!


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. April 2020)

Sag ich ja, klar gibt es auch unter den Anglern schwarze Schafe...


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. April 2020)

Also an "meinem" Angelpark stehen die Regeln , die Preise, der Kilobesatz klar im Aushang und auf der Homepage.

Der Herr besetzt auch täglich und zwar nicht zu knapp...die Angler abzuzocken rechnet sich nicht, weil ein negatives Image das Geschäft versaut.

Die Anlage ist aber auch professionell geführt , was Qualtität und Sauberkeit betrifft , sowie sanitätre Anlagen und Schlachtplätze , sowie Räuchereimöglichkeiten
vor Ort.

Wenn ich meinen Besatz nicht sehe, gehe ich nicht an eine Forellenanlage , Ausnahme vllt. dänische Seen, die besetzen ja teilweise extreme Mengen.


Aber nochwas , was zum schlechten Image der Anlagen beigetragen haben könnte , ich habe als Kind vor mehr als 30 Jahren schlimme Sachen an den Forellenteichen

gesehen , wie die Lebendhälterung in Setzkeschern , wo fast immer auch verendete Forellen dazwischen dümpelten , gerade im Sommer.

Auch Pilzbefall war sehr oft zu sehen, sowie auch Moddergeschmack der Fische , die man "gesund" fing.

Die Flossen waren auch öfters beschädigt - ich denke, die Teiche haben sich in diesen Punkten , verbessert mit den Jahren !?

Auch die schlimmen Sachen mit Sturzbetrunkenen Besucher/Anglergrüppchen sind mir die letzten Jahre nicht untergekommen?!

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Betreiber, der seriös arbeitet und besetzt in seinem und im Kundensinn , der beste Anlagenbetreiber und hat auf Dauer Erfolg .

Ich brauche auch keine Massenfänge , sonder lege Wert auf die Qualität der Fische.

Grüße,
R.S.


----------

